# Phenolic Spacer + Log Manifold. VRT



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Been debating whether or not to remove the Phenolic Spacer that's on my VRT. 

I could use the extra room up front near the fans for some stuff I need to setup. 

Any distinct disadvantages I'd encounter by removing it? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Pics of similar piece for reference:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats the purpose of it? I for one think you won't even know its gone.


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Aren't they supposed to combat heat soaking from the cyl head to the manifold? I've always thought it was kind of a gimmick, but some people have claimed gains.. It's more of an n/a type thing where your looking for any extra power, as long as you have a good intercooler I'd ditch it.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea sounds like a waste of time. You got bigger issues though with that plastic bag and lack of maf sensor lol


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Lol. Word. 

I might just keep that ****e on for the hell of it. I could definitely use the clearance it creates but I'd rather take any little bit on help worthy of making gains in power.


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol then turn the boost up. You got a turbo don't play those silly n/a games


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mk4VRSex said:


> Lol then turn the boost up. You got a turbo don't play those silly n/a games


 Yup. And run meth. They love it. Trust


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

It it helps keep N/A things cool it can't hurt for F/I. Is the amount of clearance really that big of a difference either?


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

put a phenolic spacer on my turbo R32 and it made a noticeable. difference immediately. forgive me for not having empirical data, but i can tell you that it made the difference between searing heat on the IM and being able to lay the back of my hand on it comfortably. both 'tested' after in-town driving and highway pulls. IMO, it's worth every penny.


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

^ interesting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

dr. b said:


> put a phenolic spacer on my turbo R32 and it made a noticeable. difference immediately. forgive me for not having empirical data, but i can tell you that it made the difference between searing heat on the IM and being able to lay the back of my hand on it comfortably. both 'tested' after in-town driving and highway pulls. IMO, it's worth every penny.


 Log manifold or stock? 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VRpoweredA2 said:


> Log manifold or stock?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


 c2 SRI. 









the manifold is on the windshield in this pic. still wrapped in plastic.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

dr. b said:


> c2 SRI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same one I have. Sweet. 

You're not running AC, are you? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VRpoweredA2 said:


> Same one I have. Sweet.
> 
> You're not running AC, are you?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 yep. AC and every amenity that came with the car except power steering.


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol you kept a/c and deleted p/s? Might as well stay cool while working your arms out I suppose


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

A/c and no P/S......:facepalm:


----------



## Ziptied (Dec 1, 2009)

Scrubbs said:


> A/c and no P/S......:facepalm:


 who cares, AC is just an idler pulley until its turned on ps robs power at all times


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Ziptied said:


> who cares, AC is just an idler pulley until its turned on ps robs power at all times


 x2.. 

and the power steering pump barely takes any power unless you are actually turning pretty sharp at low speeds. 

once you are up to speed, the pump is just pumping fluid thru the lines, its not actually driving anything.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

I love VRTs with AC. Perfect daily IMHO :laugh:


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

So do I, Ac and Ps. Never understood why people think there is such a performance gain from dropping the 2 pumps.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Scrubbs said:


> So do I, Ac and Ps. Never understood why people think there is such a performance gain from dropping the 2 pumps.


 Ignorance cannot be questioned or understood.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Mk4VRSex said:


> Lol you kept a/c and deleted p/s? Might as well stay cool while working your arms out I suppose





Scrubbs said:


> A/c and no P/S......:facepalm:





Glegor said:


> x2..
> 
> and the power steering pump barely takes any power unless you are actually turning pretty sharp at low speeds.
> 
> once you are up to speed, the pump is just pumping fluid thru the lines, its not actually driving anything.


 i kept the AC because in the midwest, we have obscene humidity in the summer. and it's just nice to have. 
i deleted the PS because i'm using a modified PS pump to drive my AWIC system. there is still a PS pump in place, it is just being used for a different reason. i have no electric pump in my AWIC system at all. 

and i don't daily my R, so if it requires a little more effort to parallel park it once a month i can suffer through that.


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

That's pretty cool, I was wondering what people used as a mechanical pump for awic. I wonder how much that flows because meizere pumps are expensive.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Yeah I wonder if there be a way to mount an additional pump in place of a compressor. For the folks looking to keep PS but delete ac :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

VRpoweredA2 said:


> Yeah I wonder if there be a way to mount an additional pump in place of a compressor. For the folks looking to keep PS but delete ac :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 Not that I'd decide against having it. Lol 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VRpoweredA2 said:


> Yeah I wonder if there be a way to mount an additional pump in place of a compressor. For the folks looking to keep PS but delete ac :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 i don't think the VW PS pumps will work if their rotation is reversed. (based on the shape and orientation of the vanes inside the pump)


----------

